# Exhaust upgrade



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Has anybody come across a decent exhaust upgrade for a standard TT, I have the 2.0L Quattro Sline Stronic and would like a louder exhaust, ideally one that crackles and pops etc. Are there any existing threads on this?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

glund91 said:


> Has anybody come across a decent exhaust upgrade for a standard TT, I have the 2.0L Quattro Sline Stronic and would like a louder exhaust, ideally one that crackles and pops etc. Are there any existing threads on this?


There is at least one thread on the forum discussing some German aftermarket exhausts for the TT, so there are options. However, you really have to be sure it's what you want - do you really want to make your beautiful car sound like a pimped up Vauxhall Nova? You'd have to do your research and ideally have a drive in an 'upgraded' car to get a sense of what the new sound would be like under different driving styles.

I think the 2.0 litre s-tronic already has the requisite pops and bangs and any more exhaust noise might just spoil the car, especially if you want it hushed on a long cruise. I suppose it depends on what you use your car for, and what sort of area you live in. I think the villagers around me would chase me out with pitch forks if mine was any louder - I've already inadvertently shook up a few old dears with my standard setup.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Super sprint have developed, or are currently developing, an exhaust which retains the OEM valve mechanism but with a different flap design (presumably for more noise). At least in this system you'd be able to switch to 'comfort' or whatever and the valve would close, quietening things down if you chose to do so.

http://www.supersprint.com/ww-en/audi-t ... -2015.aspx


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

This one looks nicely made and has been discussed on another thread: 




You'd just need a new rear valance.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Waste of money and potential warranty buster !


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody come across a decent exhaust upgrade for a standard TT, I have the 2.0L Quattro Sline Stronic and would like a louder exhaust, ideally one that crackles and pops etc. Are there any existing threads on this?
> ...


The only issue I have found is that I have to push the car quite hard to get the pops, which admittedly I love and do as often as I can even though my MPG is suffering drastically. However, I would like some overrun pops which are non existent at the moment, and in my previous car (2014 Fiesta ST) the low revs had quite a lot of bass which I liked whereas this doesn't, meaning I have to drive like an idiot to get the sort of sounds I like. I don't want it to sound too chavvy but a bit more volume would be appreciated, especially during lower speeds.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> Super sprint have developed, or are currently developing, an exhaust which retains the OEM valve mechanism but with a different flap design (presumably for more noise). At least in this system you'd be able to switch to 'comfort' or whatever and the valve would close, quietening things down if you chose to do so.
> 
> http://www.supersprint.com/ww-en/audi-t ... -2015.aspx


This seems to be the only exhaust I have found so far, however I am in the UK so not sure how I would go about getting it fitted etc.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

leopard said:


> Waste of money and potential warranty buster !


With all due respect that's your opinion re the waste of money. I have done just over 1000 miles now in my TTS and in my opinion it's a cracking car.... comfortable, good looking, tech-heavy and quick enough to tick most boxes. My only disappointment is the exhaust note. Having come from a MK2 V6 Roadster with a quad-Milltek, for my preferences, my car is too quiet.

A sports exhaust doesn't equal pimped-up Nova.... look at YT videos re the F-Type Jag, Audi R6 & R8 and even the newly released promo's for the MK3 TTRS... they make a point of the engine sound and exhaust note.

For me a big part of the sports car package is the sound it makes, so I understand the OP's question.

I am currently liaising with Audi re the warranty should I fit the new TTS offering from Milltek and I will report back.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Waste of money and potential warranty buster !
> ...


Of course it's my opinion and I don't need an educational on the merits of a sports exhaust.
All the examples you've given are 5 cylinders and above and are certainly more tuneful than an inline four :lol: A sports exhaust may be beneficial in these examples if you like an amplified noise but with a four cylinder you're basically polishing a turd.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

leopard said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I don't wish to cause offence, but this topic heading is fairly explanatory, and so for you to post on here about how there is no point changing the exhaust is a little redundant. I clearly am looking at changing and somebody simply stating that it is a waste of money is not going to change my mind. Fair enough you are entitled to your opinion but to then retaliate further saying it is "polishing a turd" is a bit insulting. I have spent hard earned money on my little 4 cylinder engine I should not be put down simply because it isn't a bigger better engine, and I shouldn't be deterred from inquiring about any changes I, personally, see as beneficial to the car.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Why would you want to buy a sports exhaust on the 2L TFSI S-Line? buy a TTS first then chav it up.....if thats your style :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmmmm 4 cylinders = turds...... I guess this must have been VERY well polished....


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

stumardy said:


> Why would you want to buy a sports exhaust on the 2L TFSI S-Line? buy a TTS first then chav it up.....if thats your style :lol:


The only way I could have afforded this type of car was to take advantage of the ridiculous offers they were giving out. It was pure chance that the one I got was the S-Line S-Tronic Quattro. I could not have afforded the TTS and so I'm a bit stuck in that regard.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

glund91 said:


> I don't wish to cause offence, but this topic heading is fairly explanatory, and so for you to post on here about how there is no point changing the exhaust is a little redundant. I clearly am looking at changing and somebody simply stating that it is a waste of money is not going to change my mind. Fair enough you are entitled to your opinion but to then retaliate further saying it is "polishing a turd" is a bit insulting. I have spent hard earned money on my little 4 cylinder engine I should not be put down simply because it isn't a bigger better engine, and I shouldn't be deterred from inquiring about any changes I, personally, see as beneficial to the car.


Fill your boots.
The comment on polishing a turd isn't a personal slur on you or your car but a general comment on the inline four in general.

The forum sponsors are as good as any in exhaust development and have the valve sorted,give Nigel a call.

http://www.powervalve.co.uk/products/audi.html


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> Hmmmm 4 cylinders = turds...... I guess this must have been VERY well polished....


Complete turd with the 1750cc inline four from the Giulietta :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's really helpful mate thanks....


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Miltek do a sports exhaust for the new tts, but not for the standard tt as of yet.
Could get a new rear bumper and buy a tts exhaust!
I've had a super sprint several years ago excellent quality and sound.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

glund91 said:


> Has anybody come across a decent exhaust upgrade for a standard TT, I have the 2.0L Quattro Sline Stronic and would like a louder exhaust, ideally one that crackles and pops etc. Are there any existing threads on this?


Supersprint exhaust with valve, TTS look, the sound is great


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

ukoslov said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody come across a decent exhaust upgrade for a standard TT, I have the 2.0L Quattro Sline Stronic and would like a louder exhaust, ideally one that crackles and pops etc. Are there any existing threads on this?
> ...


Are you in the UK? Where did you get it fitted?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Heres another vid of the Bull-x exhaust, with more sound:





Sounds pretty good, don't think I'll do it on mine though  
I wouldn't mind more pops on the standard exhaust, it pops on the downshifts and revving, but not on the overrun, not sure why not :x Other than that it already sounds fine to me.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

ukoslov said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody come across a decent exhaust upgrade for a standard TT, I have the 2.0L Quattro Sline Stronic and would like a louder exhaust, ideally one that crackles and pops etc. Are there any existing threads on this?
> ...


Hi mate,

When you get time, would you mind doing a sound clip for us all to enjoy?

Ta


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

If the milltek comes in at a similar price to what they want for the new S3 system, you'll not get much change out of two grand. I've had two millteks on TT's I have owned and they were excellent. But that was when they wanted 5/600 quid for a cat back system. I went to get one for my new S3 and was gob smacked at the price they wanted - justification I was given being the flap and all that jazz... so, mk3 TT or TTS? ABT I think have the answer. I had an ABT system on my mk1 TTC that I had fitted by the dealer when I collected the car with it's delivery mileage. They have a system now available for the mk3 TT that looks and sounds bang on. Their dealer in the UK will supply. BTW, I've never had an issue with manufacturer warranty over fitment of a sports exhaust. From my experience, they're not at all bothered by it. In fact, I may be wrong, but I think in Germany you can order ABT tuning parts and upgrades through the Audi dealers.


----------



## mrxfrost (May 11, 2016)

Looks like Remus do one for the the TT and TTS:

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... 0t-fsi-226


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

glund91 said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > glund91 said:
> ...


Slovenia, It fitted in Supersprint Italy. I was there last week...


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Piker Mark said:


> If the milltek comes in at a similar price to what they want for the new S3 system, you'll not get much change out of two grand. I've had two millteks on TT's I have owned and they were excellent. But that was when they wanted 5/600 quid for a cat back system. I went to get one for my new S3 and was gob smacked at the price they wanted - justification I was given being the flap and all that jazz... so, mk3 TT or TTS? ABT I think have the answer. I had an ABT system on my mk1 TTC that I had fitted by the dealer when I collected the car with it's delivery mileage. They have a system now available for the mk3 TT that looks and sounds bang on. Their dealer in the UK will supply. BTW, I've never had an issue with manufacturer warranty over fitment of a sports exhaust. From my experience, they're not at all bothered by it. In fact, I may be wrong, but I think in Germany you can order ABT tuning parts and upgrades through the Audi dealers.


The ABT exhaust is £2k as well. Comes with a rear diffuser as well, so might cost even more after painting/fitting that.


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

looking forward to seeing your car Greg...
We have MQB platform 2wd system sound dialed in so should require modest trasitioning to suit the 2WD TT Mk3.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine is a Quattro. Will that be an issue?


----------

